# December Photo Contest theme is ...



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*A Proud GSD Moment* - an accomplishment, an ability, a look ... whatever makes you proud of your GSD.

November's theme was selected by Veronica - the winner for November.

CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)


Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*.
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lighting them up.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to Friday, December 23rd to enter your picture. Voting will run December 24th - December 31st.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

...


----------



## jazz7648 (May 4, 2011)




----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

_*Removed oversized picture*_


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Photo removed - violation of rule #3*


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

*Photo removed - violation of rule #3*


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Photo removed - violation of rule #3*


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

...


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

....


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

*Photo removed - violation of rule #3* ......


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

tami97 said:


>


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Photo removed again - violation of rule #3*


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## chuckh (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ramasmum (Dec 11, 2011)

*my new GS puppy just after she arrived home today*

.....


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## sandee396 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## MyahsMama (Nov 22, 2011)

...


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## crwmlw1 (Dec 14, 2011)

...


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## RICO (Oct 11, 2011)

...


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*No Photoshop'd pictures allowed.*


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## nicodemus (Dec 13, 2011)

*.................*

...................


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

*Stella*

...


----------



## VDAL (Mar 3, 2011)

...


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

...


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

...


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

Oversized


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

.......


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

....


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Luxie (Apr 19, 2011)

*...*

...


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)




----------

